# gcc bengal 60 HELP!



## jamaicaj (Aug 1, 2010)

We are very new at this and trying to get our new bengal cutter set up. We are having trouble with the driver. I have downloaded it from the gcc site and it runs the install wiz but when i try to use it it will not initialize do to no driver.i am running win 7 and I am trying to cut using winpcsign pro 2010. Please give any and all info you may have regarding this issue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If you are using Windows 7 you will also need to know if you are running 64 or 32 bit. There may be two different drivers depending on the version. Have you contacted their Tech Support?
CW


----------



## jamaicaj (Aug 1, 2010)

It is windows 7 64 bit and we did install the drivers for the 64. We are now in the process of uninstalling everything and starting over....


----------

